# When the snake wont work



## OldSchool

Today ... I had to unblock a drain at a corner store ...

The guy must have did the plumbing himself as the pipe was level horizontal for 40 ft in a sub floor ......

I had my guys try a few days before to unblock but the didn't succeed ..

So this afternoon I made an attempt .... With the sub floor cut open I install a line clean out on the abs pipe....

I snake it down stream and the more I snake it the more crap was coming back out of the clean out ... Then I augered it up stream ...even more crap came out of the clean .. Did this 5 times in each direction and no matter what there was so much build up because the pipe was completely flat ...

So I said enough of that ... Back to my oldschool ways ..... 

Went to the hard ware store and picked up some lye ...

Made a little bit and poured it down the sink ...
The sink filled up ... Then I poured crystals directly into the clean out .. Boy that got that moving instantly ...then I pour more down the kitchen sink and bingo it all starts flowing ...

You can see the crap just flowing by the open clean out ... Did this for about 10 minutes and the pipe was as clean as a whistle ...

That lye will eat through any organic material in seconds ...


----------



## Mississippiplum

"When the snake won't work"

TWSS

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## SewerRat

OldSchool said:


> Today ... I had to unblock a drain at a corner store ...
> 
> The guy must have did the plumbing himself as the pipe was level horizontal for 40 ft in a sub floor ......
> 
> I had my guys try a few days before to unblock but the didn't succeed ..
> 
> So this afternoon I made an attempt .... With the sub floor cut open I install a line clean out on the abs pipe....
> 
> I snake it down stream and the more I snake it the more crap was coming back out of the clean out ... Then I augered it up stream ...even more crap came out of the clean .. Did this 5 times in each direction and no matter what there was so much build up because the pipe was completely flat ...
> 
> So I said enough of that ... Back to my oldschool ways .....
> 
> Went to the hard ware store and picked up some lye ...
> 
> Made a little bit and poured it down the sink ...
> The sink filled up ... Then I poured crystals directly into the clean out .. Boy that got that moving instantly ...then I pour more down the kitchen sink and bingo it all starts flowing ...
> 
> You can see the crap just flowing by the open clean out ... Did this for about 10 minutes and the pipe was as clean as a whistle ...
> 
> That lye will eat through any organic material in seconds ...


YouTube or it didn't happen...


----------



## OldSchool

SewerRat said:


> YouTube or it didn't happen...


I would have no idea how to do that ...


----------



## SewerRat

I don't doubt you, I just wanna see it work.


----------



## OldSchool

SewerRat said:


> I don't doubt you, I just wanna see it work.


We use to use that 40 years ago ...

We use to unblock up to 6" sewer mains with it... And it always worked


----------



## Plumberman911

what kind of crystals?:whistling2:


----------



## affordabledrain

Great. Now we are going to have every home owner and handy hack with net access trying this :laughing:


----------



## SewerRat

OldSchool said:


> it always worked


I'd like to get my hands on the idiot that invented the snake...


----------



## OldSchool

SewerRat said:


> I'd like to get my hands on the idiot that invented the snake...


It must have been the idiot that didn't know about lye


----------



## OldSchool

affordabledrain said:


> Great. Now we are going to have every home owner and handy hack with net access trying this :laughing:


You think my post are that popular ??


----------



## johnlewismcleod

OldSchool said:


> You think my post are that popular ??


The rumor is The Pink Pooper may be the next Marvel action hero :yes::laughing::jester:


----------



## OldSchool

johnlewismcleod said:


> The rumor is The Pink Pooper may be the next Marvel action hero :yes::laughing::jester:


Those adversaries would drop when they seen me coming ....

The power of the pinky and the lye would over power them


----------



## gear junkie

Sounds like some hackish drain cleaning.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

I would like to get my hands on who ever thought
of using lye in drains in the first place !

though my father was a big proponent of lye in the drain


----------



## MACPLUMB777

gear junkie said:


> Sounds like some hackish drain cleaning.



If you can't get the drain open with a snake then it is time for a pressure bag
or a hydrojetter "not" some cheap "hack"
handyman ideal


----------



## ChrisConnor

Too much lye to water ratio and the crystals will melt into a solid cement-like blockage. I've never used lye. 

Why didn't you use a pressure bag? Oh, wait, it's thirty below zero. Maybe the poop was just frozen and your lye trick just thawed it. lol.


Do you ever use Aero RedHot Sewer Solvent? I call it a bucket of Hell.


http://catalog.norvex.net/g/54-0300/aero__Red_Hot_Sewer_Solvent_-_50_lb._Pail/


----------



## ChrisConnor

When you can't get a water hose to a clean out and the line is standing full, hook your hose and flush bag to a nitrogen bottle and give it a go.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL

ChrisConnor said:


> Too much lye to water ratio and the crystals will melt into a solid cement-like blockage. I've never used lye.
> 
> Why didn't you use a pressure bag? Oh, wait, it's thirty below zero. Maybe the poop was just frozen and your lye trick just thawed it. lol.
> 
> 
> Do you ever use Aero RedHot Sewer Solvent? I call it a bucket of Hell.
> 
> 
> http://catalog.norvex.net/g/54-0300/aero__Red_Hot_Sewer_Solvent_-_50_lb._Pail/


Years back I remember SAN SOLVENT could be the same
[flaky and it got hot] used to dump it down cesspools.


----------



## OldSchool

JERRYMAC said:


> If you can't get the drain open with a snake then it is time for a pressure bag
> or a hydrojetter "not" some cheap "hack"
> handyman ideal


It's not some cheap trick handy man idea ...

What do you think they used before there was electric snakes ...

Push rods and lye ...

But like anything most people are dumbed down .... To the point that if it's doesn't come a box with a label and instructions they can't figure it out


----------



## Gettinit

ChrisConnor said:


> When you can't get a water hose to a clean out and the line is standing full, hook your hose and flush bag to a nitrogen bottle and give it a go.


I have heard of doing this but never had to. How much psi are you using?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL

Gettinit said:


> I have heard of doing this but never had to. How much psi are you using?


How about jetting the line?

I have a small Mustang Jetter and have opened many a black ***** under floor drain from the kitchen sink. *The trick is to control the water you use for jetting. Once the blockage is penetrated the jetting water runs away. While you wash the line.* A tool to control water can be seen here. Works good and has been poster on here before.

http://parrsplumbing.blogspot.com/2008/11/more-tools.html

Bottom of Page


----------



## jc-htownplumber

OldSchool said:


> It's not some cheap trick handy man idea ...
> 
> What do you think they used before there was electric snakes ...
> 
> Push rods and lye ...
> 
> But like anything most people are dumbed down .... To the point that if it's doesn't come a box with a label and instructions they can't figure it out


Damn you and I must be hacks first replacing an o ring then using lye. 
Which by the way I want to see this work never heard of it. Good job


----------



## Gettinit

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> How about jetting the line?
> 
> I have a small Mustang Jetter and have opened many a black ***** under floor drain from the kitchen sink. *The trick is to control the water you use for jetting. Once the blockage is penetrated the jetting water runs away. While you wash the line.* A tool to control water can be seen here. Works good and has been poster on here before.
> 
> http://parrsplumbing.blogspot.com/2008/11/more-tools.html
> 
> Bottom of Page


Thanks

I have a little electric and a gas cart. I have done this too with my electric jetter. It is nice to do with the drum machine to keep from working in the cabinet. I will stick a short piece of pipe with the end cut the same as an indirect waste.


----------



## ChrisConnor

Gettinit said:


> I have heard of doing this but never had to. How much psi are you using?


 Not much, turn it on slowly, a rubber drain king won't take much pressure, rapid expansion with air can pop 'em pretty quick. Canvas bags, I'll do 100 psi in a pulp filled sewer line.


----------



## DesertOkie

I have had luck pushing 1/4 pex down the line until it's past the "pulp", hooking it to a stop and slowly pulling back with the water running full blast. 

With a c/o I run a hose in it to wash it all down.


----------



## Epox

OldSchool said:


> Went to the hard ware store and picked up some lye ...
> 
> Made a little bit and poured it down the sink ...
> The sink filled up ... Then I poured crystals directly into the clean out .. Boy that got that moving instantly ...then I pour more down the kitchen sink and bingo it all starts flowing ...
> 
> You can see the crap just flowing by the open clean out ... Did this for about 10 minutes and the pipe was as clean as a whistle ...
> 
> That lye will eat through any organic material in seconds ...


I've never used lye,,, You mentioned you "made some up", can you explain that further?
I was on a nasty main line late yesterday. The entire line was impacted heavily with sludge. Ultimately I used the canvas bag to get it going.


----------



## OldSchool

Epox said:


> I've never used lye,,, You mentioned you "made some up", can you explain that further?
> I was on a nasty main line late yesterday. The entire line was impacted heavily with sludge. Ultimately I used the canvas bag to get it going.


Just lye crystals and water ...


----------



## affordabledrain

Epox said:


> I've never used lye,,, You mentioned you "made some up", can you explain that further?
> I was on a nasty main line late yesterday. The entire line was impacted heavily with sludge. Ultimately I used the canvas bag to get it going.


Try the eel sludge pusher :thumbup:


----------



## retired rooter

The old folks called it DEE-- VILL lye short for red devil lye my grandma used to mix it with grease and make soap go figure you gotta really be careful and mix it just right!!! can burn the shiot outta ya


----------



## plumberpro

yes lye will eat your skin badly wear safety glasses and face shield


----------



## DesertOkie

retired rooter said:


> The old folks called it DEE-- VILL lye short for red devil lye my grandma used to mix it with grease and make soap go figure you gotta really be careful and mix it just right!!! can burn the shiot outta ya



Is that what "thrift" is?


----------



## Rando

DesertOkie said:


> Is that what "thrift" is?


Not sure about Thrift but it is the main ingredient in Drano.


----------



## OldSchool

Lye itself is 100 % pure and is 14 on the PH scale ...

Yes it's strong stuff ... Could possibly eat through anything


----------



## Gettinit

OldSchool said:


> Lye itself is 100 % pure and is 14 on the PH scale ...
> 
> Yes it's strong stuff ... Could possibly eat through anything


It will eat through glass.


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte

OldSchool said:


> I would have no idea how to do that ...


then i guess it didn't happen!!! :laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## OldSchool

I may use that stuff about once a year... It's not like it's a daily usually everyday thing...


----------



## MACPLUMB777

That is just so "sad" for a professional
Plumber/Drain Cleaner to be using lye
I have so many personal story's of me
and other plumbers hurt by drain chemicals


----------



## ChrisConnor

JERRYMAC said:


> That is just so "sad" for a professional
> Plumber/Drain Cleaner to be using lye
> I have so many personal story's of me
> and other plumbers hurt by drain chemicals


Jesus Hernando Cortez, Jerry, it's just a tool that he used, man. There are stories all over the plumbing and drain business about folks getting inured using drain machines, water jets and vacuum units, including maimed limbs and fatalities. It's not that big of a deal for a fellow to use a can of caustic. Not everybody is looking for the mechanical challenge to pull cable or tactically maneuver a blockage. After all, he lives in an icebox, let him do whatever he feels best.


----------



## easttexasplumb




----------



## PLUMBER_BILL

*Nicknamed*



easttexasplumb said:


>


*a pFizer riser*


----------



## OldSchool

JERRYMAC said:


> That is just so "sad" for a professional
> Plumber/Drain Cleaner to be using lye
> I have so many personal story's of me
> and other plumbers hurt by drain chemicals


Your not suppose to drink it or go for a swim in it ... Are you that incompetent that your going to hurt yourself ...


----------



## plumberpro

accidents happen no matter how carefully you are


----------



## ChrisConnor

OldSchool said:


> Your not suppose to drink it or go for a swim in it ... Are you that incompetent that your going to hurt yourself ...


Jerry is far from incompetent, OS, he's just a drain cleaning purist that doesn't comprehend the desire NOT to work on it with tools. He probably just misses getting a little cable splatter on him every now and then.


----------



## Gettinit

The people that get hurt are the ones that were never told that the chemicals are in the drain. Its usually while taking off a trap, clean out plug or water slung in the eyes.


----------



## OldSchool

ChrisConnor said:


> Jerry is far from incompetent, OS, he's just a drain cleaning purist that doesn't comprehend the desire NOT to work on it with tools. He probably just misses getting a little cable splatter on him every now and then.


I could only imagine in the day when all we had was push rods or flat rods ...... What would he do then ..????


----------



## affordabledrain

OldSchool said:


> I could only imagine in the day when all we had was push rods or flat rods ...... What would he do then ..????


Hey those tools got a lot of lines open.


----------



## affordabledrain

OldSchool said:


> Lye itself is 100 % pure and is 14 on the PH scale ...
> 
> Yes it's strong stuff ... Could possibly eat through anything


 I will dis agree. Lye by itself is an alkline. If it was # 1 on the ph scale than. It would eat thru anything. When you thinking mixing it with regular tap water. You can make a mild acid. When you factor in the chemicals That are in the water


----------



## OldSchool

affordabledrain said:


> I will dis agree. Lye by itself is an alkline. If it was # 1 on the ph scale than. It would eat thru anything. When you thinking mixing it with regular tap water. You can make a mild acid. When you factor in the chemicals That are in the water


What ??? 

Ph 14 is the highest akline ... Where are you getting the acid idea from ???


----------



## ChrisConnor

OldSchool said:


> I could only imagine in the day when all we had was push rods or flat rods ...... What would he do then ..????


Well, duh, he would have tied a rag to the flat rod and swabbed it and ran water like everybody else. I'm sure he's done just that. Jerry's no Johnny-come-lately. Lye isn't a must have.


----------



## OldSchool

ChrisConnor said:


> Well, duh, he would have tied a rag to the flat rod and swabbed it and ran water like everybody else. I'm sure he's done just that. Jerry's no Johnny-come-lately. Lye isn't a must have.


We use to tie clothes hanger wire on it ...

Like I said before or earlier ... Lye was our last resort ... But when all else failed we would use it ..


----------



## DesertOkie

You should have used the Richard Geer method. Trained gerbils to clean out the poo pipe.


----------



## OldSchool

DesertOkie said:


> You should have used the Richard Geer method. Trained gerbils to clean out the poo pipe.


You think they could hold their breath that long ?


----------



## affordabledrain

OldSchool said:


> What ???
> 
> Ph 14 is the highest akline ... Where are you getting the acid idea from ???


well who gives a flying ****.


----------



## ChrisConnor

OldSchool said:


> We use to tie clothes hanger wire on it ...
> ..


I've done that and I have also used band iron bolted on the tip perpendicular to the flat rod so that it looked like a full circle protractor on the end behind the ball. It's good for raking grease, and roots if the band iron is a good enough thickness. 

That was only in the late nineties. Sometimes you just used what's on the van. That was a dark time in my life. At the time, the guy I worked for didn't value the notion of electric sewer machines. Some coat hangers and a flat rod was good enough. He was indeed old school. :laughing:
There are several plumbers running around town with flat rods and coat hanger in 2013, too.


----------



## ChrisConnor

affordabledrain said:


> well who gives a flying ****.



I guess he's just trying to keep it straight for posterity.

Even with the chemicals in municipal water, the pH is usually close to 7, not lower than 6.5 and higher than 8.5. I don't see how you get from changing from caustic to acid by adding it to tap water.

Just because an acid has a pH of 1 does not mean it can "eat through anything". 

The both acids and caustics can be equally corrosive on some items and not both be equally corrosive on some others. Chemical reactivity is relative their respective pH and the matter they come in contact with.

Potency of corrosivity is not an exclusive to either pH.


----------



## Epox

I've never used the flat rods but in the 70's we used the stick rods that when not in use were bundled and hanging out over the tailgate. Get it wound up tight and better hold on to it. Sometimes we just threw it if we had to let it go. But I remember 7 to 8 ft' strings of roots were common. Those were the days. 
We used a 1/2" drill to run a 1/2" snake for smaller drains.


----------



## Protech

affordabledrain said:


> I will dis agree. Lye by itself is an alkline. If it was # 1 on the ph scale than. It would eat thru anything. When you thinking mixing it with regular tap water. You can make a mild acid. When you factor in the chemicals That are in the water


WTF? Dude, you have no idea what you are talking about..Please stop.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL

Protech said:


> WTF? Dude, you have no idea what you are talking about..Please stop.


PUT THIS IN THE FILE OF JUST STUFF YOU MIGHT NEED
http://www.elmhurst.edu/~chm/vchembook/184ph.html


----------



## MACPLUMB777

OldSchool said:


> I could only imagine in the day when all we had was push rods or flat rods ...... What would he do then ..????


I started with a flat tape doing 4" Main Sewer Drains full of roots,
And using a hand crank snake to do small
drains with, in the U.S.A.F. in 1975,
even though people did not have to pay for the plumbing services,
but still they would use lye and other drain chemicals
when you have to run your hands though
this mess and feel the skin on your hands blistering !
or you buy a new drain cable and have it
start breaking apart like toothpicks,
have friends have the clothes and skin burned off of their body's
nothing is going to push "any" drain cleaner though 20' to 60' of a 11/2" or 2"
pipe clogged with grease build up !
I do however believe when it is used properly by a licensed plumber in a very
limited basis
for example using muriatic acid to remove
lime or urine buildup
I have resurrected many lime clogged toilets and urinals with muriatic acid
but to clear DRAIN STOPPAGES with it just looks to the property owner like something they can try without knowing when and how to use properly and "WHY" are they paying you big money to pour chemicals that they can buy and use themselves ?

I could go on and on on this subject but I hope that you see that I have very valid reasons to say that using LYE is "Hack" work !


----------



## affordabledrain

Protech said:


> WTF? Dude, you have no idea what you are talking about..Please stop.


 I could of posted mary had a little lamb. It got the senior members. With way more field experience then most on here. to think and calm their disagreement down. :thumbup:


----------



## OldSchool

JERRYMAC said:


> I started with a flat tape doing 4" Main Sewer Drains full of roots,
> And using a hand crank snake to do small
> drains with, in the U.S.A.F. in 1975,
> even though people did not have to pay for the plumbing services,
> but still they would use lye and other drain chemicals
> when you have to run your hands though
> this mess and feel the skin on your hands blistering !
> or you buy a new drain cable and have it
> start breaking apart like toothpicks,
> have friends have the clothes and skin burned off of their body's
> nothing is going to push "any" drain cleaner though 20' to 60' of a 11/2" or 2"
> pipe clogged with grease build up !
> I do however believe when it is used properly by a licensed plumber in a very
> limited basis
> for example using muriatic acid to remove
> lime or urine buildup
> I have resurrected many lime clogged toilets and urinals with muriatic acid
> but to clear DRAIN STOPPAGES with it just looks to the property owner like something they can try without knowing when and how to use properly and "WHY" are they paying you big money to pour chemicals that they can buy and use themselves ?
> 
> I could go on and on on this subject but I hope that you see that I have very valid reasons to say that using LYE is "Hack" work !


Then I must be a hack ....

Maybe some day I will be in the hack hall of fame for finding a solution for a completely level 11/2 pipe 40 ft pipe run ...that was completely plugged ...

Really ... How could you consider this hack ... 

IMO ... Hack is when you screw something not by fixing it ...


----------



## OldSchool

affordabledrain said:


> I could of posted mary had a little lamb. It got the senior members. With way more field experience then most on here. to think and calm their disagreement down. :thumbup:


This I don't get ... ?????


----------



## ChrisConnor

OldSchool said:


> This I don't get ... ?????



I didn't get that post or the one he made before it either.


----------



## gear junkie

OldSchool said:


> Then I must be a hack ....
> 
> Maybe some day I will be in the hack hall of fame for finding a solution for a completely level 11/2 pipe 40 ft pipe run ...that was completely plugged ...
> 
> Really ... How could you consider this hack ...
> 
> IMO ... Hack is when you screw something not by fixing it ...


How did you verify that the pipe was clean as a whistle? Why not jet it? How do you know the pipe is level with no fall?


----------



## OldSchool

gear junkie said:


> How did you verify that the pipe was clean as a whistle? Why not jet it? How do you know the pipe is level with no fall?


We ripped up part of the sub floor ... That's how .. Then cut in a clean out ... 

Then snaked it in both directions ...

5 times each way

Then the crap was so thick it didn't budge ...

So after all that .. We used the hack method that so many guys think it is and watch it turn to liquid and it all dissolved and drained it self .. 

And then ran shiit loads of water and again watch it all flow right by the clean out ...

So I wonder if it worked or not ..

You decide ...


----------



## ChrisConnor

I am amazed at how many people who GAS about lye. :laughing:

I have some questions.

1. OS, what kind of machine did you use, which cable with what kind of end on it when you were trying to unstop it? 

2.What made you decide to open the subfloor? 

3.Was it just one sink that drained into this line? 

4. Why didn't you open the wall, install a cleanout and flush bag it or jet it? Surely that would have been more economical than opening a subfloor and what it will cost to replace it and the flooring.

5.What about next time, will the cleanout extend to the finished floor?


----------



## AssTyme

OldSchool said:


> We ripped up part of the sub floor ... That's how .. Then cut in a clean out ...
> 
> Then snaked it in both directions ...
> 
> 5 times each way
> 
> Then the crap was so thick it didn't budge ...
> 
> So after all that .. We used the hack method that so many guys think it is and watch it turn to liquid and it all dissolved and drained it self ..
> 
> And then ran shiit loads of water and again watch it all flow right by the clean out ...
> 
> So I wonder if it worked or not ..
> 
> You decide ...




I'm 99.9% sure I would have got that line open with my cable.

Glad the lye worked for you when your (professional) drain cleaning skills did not.

I'm just sayn'............. :blink:


----------



## gear junkie

OldSchool said:


> We ripped up part of the sub floor ... That's how .. Then cut in a clean out ...
> 
> Then snaked it in both directions ...
> 
> 5 times each way
> 
> Then the crap was so thick it didn't budge ...
> 
> So after all that .. We used the hack method that so many guys think it is and watch it turn to liquid and it all dissolved and drained it self ..
> 
> And then ran shiit loads of water and again watch it all flow right by the clean out ...
> 
> So I wonder if it worked or not ..
> 
> You decide ...


Yup, I decided...you can't be good at everything. However none of us can be an lazy boy quarterback and say how we would've done it differently when we weren't there. If it worked for you, great but I'll never do it. 

But I do have a question. Does the lye corrode metallic pipe or does it only corrode organic matter? How do you stop making it corrode....add vinegar or just flush it with water?


----------



## deerslayer

I have used Lye in one drain at least while being paid as a pro. The house was full of Roaches and silverfish, there was no way in hell I was getting on my knees or sitting down to auger a lav, hell I wasn't even bringing my drill machine box in. I got some lye outta the truck walked back in used it, after the sink dropped I plunged it for a few with cold water to deactivate. Then it was back to the truck and decontaminate with rubbing alcohol and clothes went in the qaurantine bucket in the garage when I got home! Go ahead call me a hack! Hell I felt like a hack, I shoulda told them to live with the sink til they could get an exterminator:jester:

OS I am just glad you got your customer taken care of! I am no chemical advocate but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do!


----------



## OldSchool

deerslayer said:


> I have used Lye in one drain at least while being paid as a pro. The house was full of Roaches and silverfish, there was no way in hell I was getting on my knees or sitting down to auger a lav, hell I wasn't even bringing my drill machine box in. I got some lye outta the truck walked back in used it, after the sink dropped I plunged it for a few with cold water to deactivate. Then it was back to the truck and decontaminate with rubbing alcohol and clothes went in the qaurantine bucket in the garage when I got home! Go ahead call me a hack! Hell I felt like a hack, I shoulda told them to live with the sink til they could get an exterminator:jester:
> 
> OS I am just glad you got your customer taken care of! I am no chemical advocate but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do!


You had some on your truck ... LOL

I don't carry it with me ..... Maybe once a year it comes to the point I have to buy some and use it ...


----------



## DesertOkie

deerslayer said:


> *I have used Lye in one drain at least while being paid as a pro*. The house was full of Roaches and silverfish, there was no way in hell I was getting on my knees or sitting down to auger a lav, hell I wasn't even bringing my drill machine box in. I got some lye *outta the truck *walked back in used it, after the sink dropped I plunged it for a few with cold water to deactivate. Then it was back to the truck and decontaminate with rubbing alcohol and clothes went in the qaurantine bucket in the garage when I got home! Go ahead call me a hack! Hell I felt like a hack, I shoulda told them to live with the sink til they could get an exterminator:jester:
> 
> OS I am just glad you got your customer taken care of! I am no chemical advocate but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do!


:laughing:


----------



## OldSchool

ChrisConnor said:


> I am amazed at how many people who GAS about lye. :laughing:
> 
> I have some questions.
> 
> 1. OS, what kind of machine did you use, which cable with what kind of end on it when you were trying to unstop it?
> 
> 2.What made you decide to open the subfloor?
> 
> 3.Was it just one sink that drained into this line?
> 
> 4. Why didn't you open the wall, install a cleanout and flush bag it or jet it? Surely that would have been more economical than opening a subfloor and what it will cost to replace it and the flooring.
> 
> 5.What about next time, will the cleanout extend to the finished floor?


A little background first on the job ...

This is a commercial strip mall ... We were originally there to run a new water main across the building as the existing one had a slab leak ...
The corner store also had a water line leak under the sub floor and this is why the floor was removed to gain access to the water pipes ..

While we were there they also asked if we could unblock their sinks as it was blocked for a while ..
1... We use a hand held power snake (drill type)

2, floor was already cut open for water line repair

3. Two sinks side by side

4. We don't have a jetter ... Way to much trouble with the freezing temperatures we get here ...I don't think there is one plumber here with a jetter ...


----------



## ChrisConnor

gear junkie said:


> But I do have a question. Does the lye corrode metallic pipe or does it only corrode organic matter? How do you stop making it corrode....add vinegar or just flush it with water?


I've seen lye dumped into a thirty year old cast iron floor drain, so much that it was a heaping re-solidified cement like mass that was level to the floor. I chiseled the mass out and removed it manually. The lye-rock had been sitting in the floor drain for several days before I got there and I did not see any decay to the piping except what was normal for a pipe of that age.


----------



## 89plumbum

This is a very interesting thread! Keep it going boys!:boxing::bangin::gun_bandana:


----------



## ChrisConnor

OldSchool said:


> also asked if we could unblock their sinks as it was blocked for a while ..
> 1... We use a *hand held power snake (drill type)*





OldSchool said:


> The guy must have did the plumbing himself as the pipe was level horizontal for *40 ft in a sub floor ......*
> 
> I had my guys try a *few days before* to unblock but the didn't succeed ..


Ahh, a drill snake will only hold *35'* of 3/8 cable. So, if they were running the line with 3/8" cable from the trap, as is appears to have been the situation because the cleanout wasn't installed until you got there *days later*, then they could never have reached the end of the line anyway

Some drill snakes will hold up to* 50' *of 1/4" or 5/16", but that's a little weak for really clearing a line at distance. and considering the amount of cable used running it from the trap arm, down the wall to the horizontal *40' *run, that* wasn't enough cable* to reach the end either.

You need a better machine! (unless you want to buy lye every time.) :jester:

What do you do when the line is greater than 50'?


----------



## deerslayer

OldSchool said:


> You had some on your truck ... LOL
> 
> I don't carry it with me ..... Maybe once a year it comes to the point I have to buy some and use it ...


Actually I had some that was given to me by a supplier and had rolled around in the cabinet of the truck til you couldn't read the label:laughing:


----------



## OldSchool

ChrisConnor said:


> Ahh, a drill snake will only hold 35' of 3/8 cable. So, if they were running the line with 3/8" cable from the trap, as is appears to have been the situation because the cleanout wasn't installed until you got there days later, then they could never have reached the end of the line anyway
> 
> Some drill snakes will hold up to 50' of 1/4" or 5/16", but that's a little weak for really clearing a line at distance. and considering the amount of cable used running it from the trap arm, down the wall to the horizontal 40' run, that wasn't enough cable to reach the end either.
> 
> You need a better machine! (unless you want to buy lye every time.) :jester:
> 
> What do you do when the line is greater than 50'?


We have 3 type of machines ....

Drill type
Drum type
Sectional k1500

The drum one we have would have never went around the 1 1/2 90

And the sectional ... Well you known


----------



## johnlewismcleod

Add a K-50 w/ 100' of cable to that line up, OS...you won't regret it


----------



## ChrisConnor

OldSchool said:


> We have 3 type of machines ....
> 
> Drill type
> Drum type
> Sectional k1500
> 
> The drum one we have would have never went around the 1 1/2 90


Why wouldn't it? My 3/8 drum goes through multiple 1.5" galvanized 90s. and even 1.25" galvanized 90s on lavatory lines.

If a your machine won't go through a 1.5" 90, then it's useless. 1.5" 90's are pretty common.

What kind of machine is this drum machine.

Still, it remains that your cable was too short to run all the way out.


----------



## gear junkie

johnlewismcleod said:


> Add a K-50 w/ 100' of cable to that line up, OS...you won't regret it


That's the truth. I'm getting ready to kick the K39af out the door. K50 is the best.


----------



## plumberpro

where do you find a 100 ' cable for the k-50 or are you using the 5/8 cable? I have a k50 I love it


----------



## johnlewismcleod

plumberpro said:


> where do you find a 100 ' cable for the k-50 or are you using the 5/8 cable? I have a k50 I love it


Sections totaling up to 100'.


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte

JERRYMAC said:


> I started with a flat tape doing 4" Main Sewer Drains full of roots,
> And using a hand crank snake to do small
> drains with, in the U.S.A.F. in 1975,
> even though people did not have to pay for the plumbing services,
> but still they would use lye and other drain chemicals
> when you have to run your hands though
> this mess and feel the skin on your hands blistering !
> or you buy a new drain cable and have it
> start breaking apart like toothpicks,
> have friends have the clothes and skin burned off of their body's
> nothing is going to push "any" drain cleaner though 20' to 60' of a 11/2" or 2"
> pipe clogged with grease build up !
> I do however believe when it is used properly by a licensed plumber in a very
> limited basis
> for example using muriatic acid to remove
> lime or urine buildup
> I have resurrected many lime clogged toilets and urinals with muriatic acid
> but to clear DRAIN STOPPAGES with it just looks to the property owner like something they can try without knowing when and how to use properly and "WHY" are they paying you big money to pour chemicals that they can buy and use themselves ?
> 
> I could go on and on on this subject but I hope that you see that I have very valid reasons to say that using LYE is "Hack" work !



Dear Jerrymac,

Before you fall off your soapbox and call everyone else in the biz a hack, perhaps you should take a look at your company and the products and service they provide. I've only been around for a few years, but have tried to purchase parts from your company and the customer service was not only terrible, it was non-existant. By the time you got back to me, not only had I ordered from another company, they'd already shipped it to my door and it was back on my machine. 

I'm not an expert drain cleaner, but i've been around long enough to know when nothing else works, you sometimes have to make a last ditch effort to open a line. I don't think people are walking in and using lye as a 1st resort, its more of a hail mary at the end of everything.

Please, start producing a quality product and quality CS, then come let us know what you think. And don't constantly spam boards only to hock your hack products.

Sincerely, 

plumbers and drain cleaners everywhere


----------



## Mississippiplum

Damnnnn

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## MACPLUMB777

I opened a 4" sewer though a 2" floor sink
drain that a cook's helper poured a grease
fryer in
using a spartan 100 with 13/32" X 75' cable
with no end on it but a special turn I use with some kinks in the cable at 12" and 24" I 
had to run it in and out a bunch of times but it did open the line with "NO" drain chemicals !


----------



## revenge

This my two cents, us the drain cleared yes. Good job old school the whole state of Texas id proud of you. tomatoes tomatos


----------



## ChrisConnor

BuckeyeBowhunte said:


> *I'm not an expert drain cleaner*, but i've been around long enough to know *when nothing else works*, you sometimes have to make a *last* ditch effort to open a line. I don't think people are walking in and using lye as a 1st resort, its more of a hail mary at the end of everything.


You're not an expert drain cleaner, but I am. I have the finesse of wire-wiggling down to the exact science and dance to it like an art and here are my two cents, for what it's worth.

I think this is the hangup on this thread, OS admits he used only a drill snake, apparently with either too short and/or too flimsy of a cable for the task at hand, before using what, as you called it, "a last ditch effort", to clear this customer's problem.

The title of this thread, "When the Snake Won't Work", misleads readers to think that the solution would be lye. Truthfully, it should be titled, "When my under powered / too short /too flimsy drill snake won't work I open the line and pour lye into it because I didn't have the right machine for the job." Damn those 1 1/2 ABS 90s and all that.

I don't know what his solution would have been if the reportedly mislaid and un-pitched sink drain had been hidden under a concrete slab or was even longer than what he imagined his drill snake would reach.

Jerry has expressed, albeit tactlessly and somewhat insultingly, popular opinion on the method used as a so-called last ditch to simply unstop a kitchen sink drain. I do not deny he had a retort coming regarding the "hack" comment, though.

Jerry has been around for many years. In that time, he has been very, ahem, vocal, even boisterous at times, evidenced by his large letters and insistence on often typing with CAPSLOCK on in full fury. That's just Jerry.

An attack on Jerry's employer does not nullify his opinion, my opinion or the opinion of any other "expert drain cleaner" regarding the use of caustics to clear a common problem, a poorly pitched sink drain, even as a last ditch effort. 

As I've stated, I've never used lye, but I have seen multiple cases where the empty canisters of the product are present when I finally get the call to unstop it, with a snake, no less.


----------



## ChrisConnor

JERRYMAC said:


> I opened a 4" sewer though a 2" floor sink
> drain that a cook's helper poured a grease
> fryer in
> using a spartan 100 with 13/32" X 75' cable
> with no end on it but a special turn I use with some kinks in the cable at 12" and 24" I
> had to run it in and out a bunch of times but it did open the line with "NO" drain chemicals !



Damnit, Jerry, you ain't supposed to mention you used the competitions machine!!!!!! :laughing:


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte

ChrisConnor said:


> You're not an expert drain cleaner, but I am. I have the finesse of wire-wiggling down to the exact science and dance to it like an art and here are my two cents, for what it's worth.
> 
> I think this is the hangup on this thread, OS admits he used only a drill snake, apparently with either too short and/or too flimsy of a cable for the task at hand, before using what, as you called it, "a last ditch effort", to clear this customer's problem.
> 
> The title of this thread, "When the Snake Won't Work", misleads readers to think that the solution would be lye. Truthfully, it should be titled, "When my under powered / too short /too flimsy drill snake won't work I open the line and pour lye into it because I didn't have the right machine for the job." Damn those 1 1/2 ABS 90s and all that.
> 
> I don't know what his solution would have been if the reportedly mislaid and un-pitched sink drain had been hidden under a concrete slab or was even longer than what he imagined his drill snake would reach.
> 
> Jerry has expressed, albeit tactlessly, popular opinion on the method used as a so-called last ditch to simply unstop a kitchen sink drain.
> 
> Jerry has been around for many years. In that time, he has been very, ahem, vocal, even boisterous at times, evidenced by his large letters and insistence on often typing with CAPSLOCK on in full fury. That's just Jerry.
> 
> An attack on Jerry's employer does not nullify his opinion, my opinion or the opinion of any other "expert drain cleaner" regarding the use of caustics to clear a common problem, a poorly pitched sink drain, even as a last ditch effort.
> 
> As I've stated, I've never used lye, but I have seen multiple cases where the empty canisters of the product are present when I finally get the call to unstop it, with a snake, no less.


I may not have read it correctly then to hear that the manual machine used wasn't large enough. That may well be a valid point.

That said, I took offense to Jerry calling anyone a hack or questioning their professionalism because of his track record. I actually found it laughable. 

Does that make his points on the finer things of drain cleaning less valid? Probably not, however, it does severely cripple his credibility when he calls people hacks and such, when he's behaved how he has.

That was my primary point. I'm not out to get anyone, I just found it funny.

Your point is well taken on the use of caustics as a viable means of drain cleaning/opening.


----------



## rjbphd

JERRYMAC said:


> I opened a 4" sewer though a 2" floor sink
> drain that a cook's helper poured a grease
> fryer in
> using a spartan 100 with 13/32" X 75' cable
> with no end on it but a special turn I use with some kinks in the cable at 12" and 24" I
> had to run it in and out a bunch of times but it did open the line with "NO" drain chemicals !


At least he's not yelling this time..


----------



## ChrisConnor

BuckeyeBowhunte said:


> I may not have read it correctly then to hear that the manual machine used wasn't large enough. That may well be a valid point.
> 
> That said, I took offense to Jerry calling anyone a hack or questioning their professionalism because of his track record. I actually found it laughable.
> 
> Does that make his points on the finer things of drain cleaning less valid? Probably not, however, it does severely cripple his credibility when he calls people hacks and such, when he's behaved how he has.
> 
> That was my primary point. I'm not out to get anyone, I just found it funny.
> 
> Your point is well taken on the use of caustics as a viable means of drain cleaning/opening.


Behold, civility on the internet !!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte

chrisconnor said:


> behold, civility on the internet !!!!!!! :thumbup:



lets not get ahead of ourselves!!!!!


----------



## MACPLUMB777

Buckeye said:


> Dear Jerrymac,
> 
> Before you fall off your soapbox and call everyone else in the biz a hack, perhaps you should take a look at your company and the products and service they provide. I've only been around for a few years, but have tried to purchase parts from your company and the customer service was not only terrible, it was non-existent. By the time you got back to me, not only had I ordered from another company, they'd already shipped it to my door and it was back on my machine.
> 
> I'm not an expert drain cleaner, but I've been around long enough to know when nothing else works, you sometimes have to make a last ditch effort to open a line. I don't think people are walking in and using lye as a 1st resort, its more of a hail mary at the end of everything.
> 
> Please, start producing a quality product and quality CS, then come let us know what you think. And don't constantly spam boards only to hock your hack products.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> plumbers and drain cleaners everywhere


I was talking from my many years of doing plumbing and drains for a living and also from my experience
as a Master Plumber running my own shop for over 12
years on call day and night,
As far as Trojan is concerned they make what I feel is
the best drum cleaning machines on the market and I
feel Proud to be working and representing them
As far as C/S I provide my personal cellphone number
for call's 7 day a week and service, :thumbsup:
281-706-1631
I do not know what trouble you had with a return call but any body that knows me knows that I always return my calls as soon as possible, 
If Trojan and or I missed your call I am "SORRY" about that but we are all only human
and sometimes things happen beyond our control !
but I will stack Trojan WorldWide Inc's *Products or
customer service up against any other company's :thumbup:   *


----------



## ChrisConnor

Well, now that that's settled, Jerry, why were you using a Spartan?


----------



## newyorkcity

I used Clobber once as a dumb kid doing a job for a relative. Couldn't get the snake past an old lead trap, poured it in, and the water went down great! Into the living room below. I have never thought about using the stuff since.
That being said, I gotta side with OS. It's his customer, and he will solve the problem his way. I don't know him, but we can agree that he would not leave a line clogged with caustics for someone else to get burned.
I love reading his posts, because you get honesty. Anybody can post about cleaning up a hack job. I like to read about the real nittty gritty of the trade, where the answer to a problem is not in your code book. Keep it up, OS!


----------



## MACPLUMB777

Because that was back in the day before
JACK KLINE COMPANY 
came out with the Trojan's top of the line
sewer and drain machines'
I first heard about TROJAN when I was working for R.R. Corp. in Tacoma, WA.
as soon as I could get a chance I made a
trip to Seattle, WA. at T.M.S. to look at their machines :thumbup:
and I found out that it was as good as Jack had told me on the phone and latter
when i moved to SLC,UT I started repping Trojan Products


----------



## newyorkcity

*ok*



JERRYMAC said:


> Because that was back in the day before
> JACK KLINE COMPANY
> came out with the Trojan's top of the line
> sewer and drain machines'
> I first heard about TROJAN when I was working for R.R. Corp. in Tacoma, WA.
> as soon as I could get a chance I made a
> trip to Seattle, WA. at T.M.S. to look at their machines :thumbup:
> and I found out that it was as good as Jack had told me on the phone and latter
> when i moved to SLC,UT I started repping Trojan Products


I just looked up the website. 
Nutty posts.
Great looking drum machines, though.:laughing:


----------



## ChrisConnor

newyorkcity said:


> Keep it up, OS!


Don't listen to him, OS, get a better machine with a stiffer cable that'll reach the end of the line with some room to spare. :jester:


----------



## ChrisConnor

JERRYMAC said:


> Because that was back in the day before


Oh, I thought it was just the other day or something. 

Ya know, I have pretty good vision, I don't need such big letters or colors to read what you type. Plain old black and white letters like everybody else is just fine, please.


----------



## newyorkcity

*Ha!*



ChrisConnor said:


> Don't listen to him, OS, get a better machine with a stiffer cable that'll reach the end of the line with some room to spare. :jester:


That's like my wife telling my kids I'm a bad influence! Ex.: teaching them kid rhymes/songs about flatulence.:whistling2:


----------



## OldSchool

ChrisConnor said:


> Don't listen to him, OS, get a better machine with a stiffer cable that'll reach the end of the line with some room to spare. :jester:


The snake did make it in both directions all the way ...

It was like trying to auger through Metamucil...


----------



## MACPLUMB777

Yes back to what this thread is all about
OS you did a good job using what you had
to work with but the point Chris and I am
trying to make it just "seems" like a handyman way of opening the drain,
and if we are going to call someone out
for doing plumbing work then also call
out on drain work


----------



## OldSchool

JERRYMAC said:


> Yes back to what this thread is all about
> OS you did a good job using what you had
> to work with but the point Chris and I am
> trying to make it just "seems" like a handyman way of opening the drain,
> and if we are going to call someone out
> for doing plumbing work then also call
> out on drain work


First off ... I don't think a handy man would have a clue about lye ... For a fact the mass majority of people on the planet don't even know the uses of lye ...

I don't care what type of snake you would have tried this stuff in the drain was thick as glue and right through the entire horizontal length ....

The snake was doing nothing to make it flow ...it was just goop ...

So why not give lye a try ...

All I can say is it worked ...... 

I would rather use any powered snake and be in and out in no time ... That's a money maker because we charge a minimum fee ...

But if using lye solves the problem so be .......


----------



## gear junkie

Wow, talking about winding up the crowd and someone else getting the blame. lol


----------



## OldSchool

gear junkie said:


> Wow, talking about winding up the crowd and someone else getting the blame. lol


Yah ..LOL

I don't know how that happen ..


----------



## johnlewismcleod

OS has got a gift...when he starts a post it generally gets lots of hits :yes:


----------



## newyorkcity

Singing...
It's my party, and I'll use lye if I want to...


----------



## rjbphd

newyorkcity said:


> Singing...
> It's my party, and I'll use lye if I want to...


Please signs so I can hear you.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

That is funny in all my experience I can't
tell you how many times I been called out
to clear a drain with my snakes where a 
handy person, home owner, on site maintenance man, etc, have used some type of drain chemicals
Drano,lye,liquid plumber, sulfuric acid, and many other kinds of drain chemicals


----------



## ChrisConnor

Actually all the handymen know all about lye, sulfuric acid and all the canned and bottled stuff. They even know about sharkbites, too. 


Thrift is Lye, and is sold as a drain opener. 

Although I said I've never used lye, I have used Thrift on pedestal lavatory drains. It works pretty well for a lavatory drain opener, I don't put much more faith in it other than that. I've seen it open a drain, but still have to use one of those highfalutin 'lectric snakes to really get the gunk out and make it flow.
If two one pound jars of it won't make a three foot long lavatory drain "clean as a whistle", I can't imaging how many Canadian Kilos of the stuff you used to clean that 40' horizontal drain.


----------



## OldSchool

ChrisConnor said:


> Actually all the handymen know all about lye, sulfuric acid and all the canned and bottled stuff. They even know about sharkbites, too.
> 
> Thrift is Lye, and is sold as a drain opener.
> 
> Although I said I've never used lye, I have used Thrift on pedestal lavatory drains. It works pretty well for a lavatory drain opener, I don't put much more faith in it other than that. I've seen it open a drain, but still have to use one of those highfalutin 'lectric snakes to really get the gunk out and make it flow.
> If two one pound jars of it won't make a three foot long lavatory drain "clean as a whistle", I can't imaging how many Canadian Kilos of the stuff you used to clean that 40' horizontal drain.


How would you two guys know what handy man knows .... Unless ....LoL

Those packaged drain opener products on the shelf is not pure lye ..

Those are just watered down verses safe for public use ...


----------



## ChrisConnor

OldSchool said:


> How would you two guys know what handy man knows .... Unless ....LoL
> 
> Those packaged drain opener products on the shelf is not pure lye ..
> 
> Those are just watered down verses safe for public use ...


Cos I know all the handymen and DIYs who shop at my supply houses. 

Have you read the ingredients of these products? Lye isn't diluted in Thrift, it's just lye.

Red Devil Lye, was just lye, too.


----------



## OldSchool

ChrisConnor said:


> Cos I know all the handymen and DIYs who shop at my supply houses.
> 
> Have you read the ingredients of these products? Lye isn't diluted in Thrift, it's just lye.
> 
> Red Devil Lye, was just lye, too.


I couldn't tell you I don't buy liquid drain opener or any product labeled as a drain opener ...


----------



## ChrisConnor

OldSchool said:


> *I couldn't tell you *I don't buy liquid drain opener or any product labeled as a drain opener ...



Actually, you just claimed to know in the quote below. LOL.




OldSchool said:


> *Those packaged drain opener products on the shelf is not pure lye ..
> 
> Those are just watered down verses safe for public use ..*.



Chemically speaking, Crystal Drano has more potency than lye.btw


----------



## OldSchool

ChrisConnor said:


> Actually, you just claimed to know in the quote below. LOL.
> 
> Chemically speaking, Crystal Drano has more potency than lye.btw


Didn't know just made an assumption that on the shelf products such as drain cleaner would not be pure for liability issue from the manufactures point of view ...


----------



## ChrisConnor

OldSchool said:


> Didn't know just made an assumption that on the shelf products such as drain cleaner would not be pure for liability issue from the manufactures point of view ...


Naahh, anything for a buck. Kinda like how Clobber comes in a bag with a warning label and says "professional use only". The supply houses say they only sell it to plumbers, when they sell it to anybody who can say the word plumber.

The funny thing is this, you know the "federal law" that you break when you "use a product inconsistent with it's labeling" is only as good as the labeling. 

Lye is packaged and used in food production, drain cleaning, candle making, bio-diesel and a host of other things, I guess they manufacturer is hoping that will stop somebody from suing them.


----------



## KCplumber

Gentlemen, I know this is a little off topic but I didn't want to start a new thread on it. You guys are the drain pros, so just one quick question. Which way do you load the cable on a Spartan model 81. Clockwise or counterclockwise?


----------



## rjbphd

KCplumber said:


> Gentlemen, I know this is a little off topic but I didn't want to start a new thread on it. You guys are the drain pros, so just one quick question. Which way do you load the cable on a Spartan model 81. Clockwise or counterclockwise?


Digitalwise.... sorry...lol


----------



## AssTyme

KCplumber said:


> Gentlemen, I know this is a little off topic but I didn't want to start a new thread on it. You guys are the drain pros, so just one quick question. Which way do you load the cable on a Spartan model 81. Clockwise or counterclockwise?


----------



## johnlewismcleod

rjbphd said:


> Digitalwise.... sorry...lol


LMAO! :laughing:


----------



## KCplumber

AssTyme said:


> Spartan 81 Cable Installation - YouTube


Cool thanks, didn't look digital at all


----------



## MACPLUMB777

For Old School and all other Plumbers/
want to be Drain Cleaners this is the only kind of drain chemicals that should be used in today's sewer pipes,

Drain Cleaning Products 
*Liquid Bio Drain Cleaner*
Liquid Bio is a liquid drain cleaner that is superior to commercially available products.
It is Fast, Safe, and Effective.
Liquid Bio is a unique non-acid, non-caustic formulation. It is an alive bacterial emulsion which attacks grease, fats, proteins, carbohydrates and controls odors. Liquid Bio will safely liquefy and clean organic waste, paper, grease, fats and other wastes from drains, pipes, and grease traps with no environmental impact. Liquid Bio will restore normal biological activity in septic tanks.
Liquid Bio will help prevent blockages before they happen and quickly clean and deodorize all areas of drainage systems.
Liquid Bio is 100% biodegradable. It does not contain any petroleum based solvents or other harsh chemicals.
Available only through your local Plumber/Drain Cleaner :thumbsup:


----------



## rjbphd

Same company makes Bio Clean??


----------



## gear junkie

bio clean....that's some hackish drain cleaning.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

*Not by a long shot !
I removed the trade name
*


----------



## Plumberman911

Do you get a kick back from Bio Clean


----------



## HSI

Bio Clean is a drain maintenance not a drain cleaner. It helps the lines stay clean and working properly.


----------



## RW Plumbing

I've seen bio clean used in a totally clogged drain. It looked like a brewery in that drain. It was also still clogged.


----------



## rjbphd

RW Plumbing said:


> I've seen bio clean used in a totally clogged drain. It looked like a brewery in that drain. It was also still clogged.


Suppose to use the bio-clean AFTER the drains get opened... have a whole bunch here from a old building, using it for septic maintence..


----------



## sewer rat

deerslayer said:


> I have used Lye in one drain at least while being paid as a pro. The house was full of Roaches and silverfish, there was no way in hell I was getting on my knees or sitting down to auger a lav, hell I wasn't even bringing my drill machine box in. I got some lye outta the truck walked back in used it, after the sink dropped I plunged it for a few with cold water to deactivate. Then it was back to the truck and decontaminate with rubbing alcohol and clothes went in the qaurantine bucket in the garage when I got home! Go ahead call me a hack! Hell I felt like a hack, I shoulda told them to live with the sink til they could get an exterminator:jester:
> 
> OS I am just glad you got your customer taken care of! I am no chemical advocate but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do!


 







So where do you buy LYE ?


----------



## plbgbiz

sewer rat said:


> So where do you buy LYE ?




An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, years in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------

